# Giving To Good Home



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

My Daughter was cleaning out her Halloween Stuff and the Girls Have Out Grow this Costumes. The Costumes are size 7-8 girls.

The first one is a pretty fairie type outfit it is light pink body with accent of flowers and a multi colored skirt that is yellow,purple ,pink










the second one is a Snow White Outfit with red cape;










the third one is a pretty white and Black jobie:










These outfits are Free so act fast if you want them it first come first serve base.. Just P.M. Me Thanks Blinky


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

those are adorable lol


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Better save them!!! Every year at least one person asks me if I have a costume that they can borrow......my kids are 26, 16 & 12. I have all of their costumes over the years and they get shipped off somewhere every year.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I know but I was try to spread the joy of Halloween to some pretty little girl who does not have a costume....But two people have spoke up for them.. so I will have to split the the package.

The Costumes have been spoken for this thread is closed .. unless you just want to make a comment...Thanks You All


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I just wanted to spread the joy of Halloween to some needy Little girl who wanted to dress up..
I used to have so much fun TOT when I was a kid.. I have 13 brothers and sister's so we used to carry pillow cases to TOT and we would have enough candy to last us all year,lol Boy that was fun back then and I wish Halloween could return to a more simpler time..

The Out fits have been spoken for .. So This Thread is CLOSED unless you just want to make a comment,

_*HAPPY :jol: HALLOWEEN :ninja: TO :devil: ALL*_


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

That was very nice of you!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks AZkitty You have a nice Halloween..


----------

